# So we got #7..



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

What are we going to do with it? Who should we draft if we don't trade it?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Ben Gordon


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

devin harris or a euro big man. remember milos vujanic is the top euro pg prospect and he is yalls so they will be hesitant to pick a point guard.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Wrong.

From a need standpoint they already said they would look at PGs and Cs. Or they could take the best athlete.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Well keon probably wont be resigned in a crazed attempt to lure kobe, mcdyess will suffer the same fate. Googs has already been traded, so that leaves us with jahidi white up front to compliment stoudemire.  

I think we should draft big. Or resign keon at least. we need something up front apart from stoudemire. 

Alot of phoenix fans seem to like jo johnson, and think he plays best with the ball in his hands (at point). I am fond of barbosa, so maybe they should split minutes at point. Ben gordon will only stop barbosas development, hes shoot first as well. 

Draft big i say.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Ugh no.

The big guys are all projects. We have enough of those.

Ben Gordon doesn't dominate the ball, moves well without the ball like most Uconn players (Rip, Ray) and shoots well. He would be a great compliment to JJ.

We can still sign big guys with our caproom. Resign Dice , Sign Etan Thomas and Vlade Divac. Pickup Vujanic and we are set up.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I don't think Gordon is going to slip that far, but if he does I agree with BigAmare. He really would be an excellent compliment to JJ, and if we're not trading the pick and considering the rest of our roster I think you go with the BPA. If he's gone, I wouldn't mind going with Iguodala because I think ultimately he'll be capable of being a sixth man quality player, and we need depth in the worst way.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

where are you gonnna find pt for barbosa, gordon and vujanic? just a thought


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

If we drafted Gordon, Vujanic doesn't come over. That's my thinking.. he's not going to come unless he knows he can get PT. If we have two, high quality young guards he's staying put. We might be able to trade his rights to someone. I'd take Gordon over Milos in a heartbeat.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm very dissappointed at the structure of the draft. Any hopes that Biedrins would slip to the Suns fell when the Wizzards dropped to the #5 slot. 

At this point my preference would be to use the pick to move Eisley. It is awfully pricy, but I'm not convinced that adding a Ben Gordon materially makes the Suns better. I am convinced that getting another $6.2 million in cap space will.

Using White to get cap space is not nearly as attractive. For one thing, the Suns would need to go out and find a replacement. White is very limited, but he is one of the few guys who can fight with Shaq in the paint and he is one of the top rebounders per minute played in the NBA.

At the same time, White's contract expires next summer (unlike Eisley's which has another year to go). That would give the Suns even more cap space in 2005 when McGrady may become a free agent.

I'm not sure the Bobcats would by it, but I will guess that there will be no other team willing to offer a lottery pick just for cap space.


----------



## AllenIverson (May 20, 2004)

I think that the Suns will make the playoffs next year. They have some pretty good players. Also I like Amare and Shawn so they're gonna be pretty good. 

GOOO SUNSSSSSS


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

For those of you who knows the Suns' management a lot, do you think they will do a Eisley+Lampe+7th for Erick Dampier+11th S&T deal?


----------



## ROME1R (May 13, 2004)

Just a thought...How about send the rights to Milos, Casey and the 7th pick to the Clippers for the 2nd pick?

Howard
Stoudemire
Marion
Johson
Barbosa


----------



## ROME1R (May 13, 2004)

Okay...I'll lay off the pipe. If they can't get Biedrens or Andriuskevicius they should offer the pick and Eisley to Charlotte (as mentioned above). 

:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I don't see the Suns gambling on Dampier by giving up Lampe, personally. Could happen though, it's certainly not a stretch after the year Damp had. I have questions about his his physical stability - like Marcus Camby, playing your career year after chronic "injury" problems when you are in a position to opt out of your contract at the end of the season is suspect to me.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ROME1R</b>!
> Just a thought...How about send the rights to Milos, Casey and the 7th pick to the Clippers for the 2nd pick?
> 
> Howard
> ...


If the Clips like Milos, then the #7 is not that important. If they don't, this is just not enough.

BTW, Howard is not really considered an NBA center, although he is possibly tall enough. His style of game is more of a PF and is not the kind of passer Lampe is to be a high post center.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If Martynas is available, I say take him. If he's not available, I'd take Gordon.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> If Martynas is available, I say take him. If he's not available, I'd take Gordon.


Lastest rumors are that Martynas will pull out. He did reasonably well at the showcase in Italy, but not well enough to ensure being a lottery pick.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I think Marty's upside is huge, but I'm almost sure our interest in him was a smoke screen.. Lampe is the future at center for Phoenix.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> I think Marty's upside is huge, but I'm almost sure our interest in him was a smoke screen.. Lampe is the future at center for Phoenix.


Im not quite sold on Mr. Lampe being a center. If Martynas Andriuskevicius were to stay in the draft I would look to draft him.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

At 19, Lampe is already bigger than most starting centers in the NBA. As long as he's in Phoenix, his future will be at center.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

1. Josh Smith
2. Andre Iguodala
3. Shaun Livingston
4. Ben Gordon
5. Maybe Pavel...


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm still leaning toward Biedrins, but Iguodala is probably my second choice. Here is an article with references to both.

Bobcats finding more at No. 4

FORT MILL - Andre Iguodala has been called the best athlete in this NBA draft. Charlotte Bobcats coach/general manager Bernie Bickerstaff has no dispute with that description after Wednesday's workout.

A 6-foot-6 swingman from Arizona, Iguodala wowed the Bobcats with a two-hour display of quickness, speed and explosiveness. All those attributes were expected. The surprise, Bickerstaff said, was Iguodala's jump shot.

"He's really started to help himself in this draft. He's athletic and he shot the ball better that we thought" he would, Bickerstaff said. "The thing was, his mechanics were very consistent.

"I guarantee you he'll move up in the lottery."

Iguodala credited Chicago-based Tim Grover, Michael Jordan's personal trainer, with much of his success. Grover annually trains various draft prospects in preparation for these auditions. Likely lottery picks Dwight Howard and Devin Harris have also worked out at Grover's gym this spring.

*"Tough workouts in the morning, then weights, then a couple of hours of rest, and then straight shooting. I'm taking 500-600 jump shots a day," Iguodala said of Grover's program. "His workouts are almost the exact same" as what he did for the Bobcats, the Seattle Supersonics and the Chicago Bulls in the past week.*

Iguodala is similar in size and skills to Stanford's Josh Childress, a strong candidate for the Bobcats' No. 4 overall pick. Iguodala and Childress matched up often in the Pac-10.

"I don't think he's as athletic, but he's close," Iguodala said of Childress. "I think the difference is I'm a little more like a point guard or point forward. I'm the guy who can run the team, where he's more the guy who comes off the screen and gets it from the point guard."

Bickerstaff isn't so sure Iguodala is a point guard, but he does place him in the running for the fourth pick.

"Things seem to get better at four," Bickerstaff said. "You're starting to see people where you can say, `OK, that's one guy who we like, (but if he's gone) then we can move on because there's another pretty good basketball player.' "

The Bobcats also worked out Andris Biedrins, a 6-11 Latvian who turned 18 in May. Bickerstaff said Biedrins isn't a candidate for the fourth pick but could be a factor if the Bobcats acquire additional first-round picks.

"I think he needs to strengthen up a little bit, and then maybe two or three years down the road he can be a pretty good basketball player," Bickerstaff said.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Biedrins isn't a candidate for the 4th pick? Well that might be good news for us if that's who we want, or else it's a really lame smoke screen. Maybe Bernie just isn't interested in that kind of a project.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> At 19, Lampe is already bigger than most starting centers in the NBA. As long as he's in Phoenix, his future will be at center.


 I understand that Lampe has a center's body, but his style of play is not one of a center. Look at Wang Zhi Zhi. He is a sg/sf in a center's body. Maybe you are right about him playing center as long as he is in Phoenix since they have a lack of size/depth at that position. Still, I wouldnt consider him a center from a general standpoint.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I say the suns take Josh Childress or Josh Smith if they are there. We need another SG or SF on our roster and these to are great. Plus Josh Smith could mov e into the SG spot if JJ leaves.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> I understand that Lampe has a center's body, but his style of play is not one of a center. Look at Wang Zhi Zhi. He is a sg/sf in a center's body. Maybe you are right about him playing center as long as he is in Phoenix since they have a lack of size/depth at that position. Still, I wouldnt consider him a center from a general standpoint.


He doesn't play like Wang, though. If you told Wang to pass, he'd probably pass it to the hoop. Lampe has very good passing instincts. He made a beautiful bounce pass through traffic, threading the needle to Zarko in only his third game or so. He also averaged 3 or 4 assists in the summer league, his first time playing against state-side competition. He plays like Brad Miller with a bit more range on his shot. A high post center is ideal for the offense with Amare always being on the block. We just need to get Maciej to become a roughneck like Miller on the other end..


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Suns.com had a piece about Lampe, Cabakapa, and Barbosa working out at AWA - with special emphasis on Lampe's weight training. When he announced he was going to be the Suns center this coming season, it was dismissed as simply talk. But he is serious about doing what he can to make it happen.

My guess is that Lampe would be used as a high post center in much the same way Divac is with the Kings. In that context, Lampe's passing would be as important as his shooting. This would require a number of changes in the way the Suns offense works, but it could be very effective with the personnel the Suns have.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> Suns.com had a piece about Lampe, Cabakapa, and Barbosa working out at AWA


Here is the link:

http://www.nba.com/suns/news/azcentral_040528.html


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well I am almost 100% sure we are going to take Gordon right now if he is on the board.

If not maybe even Nelson or Harris.

I would love to get Gordon however.


The question is if the Clippers take Livingston or Gordon. If they don't take Gordon the only team that "right now" is infront of us and could logically take Gordon is Atlanta.

Chicago is almost certain to take Deng or Iguodala I think.
Washington is almost certainly taking Iguodala, Childress, Deng or Biedrins.
Atlanta could take anyone including Josh Smith.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't understand why the Suns would pick a PG/SG? They have Vujanic coming over and enough cap space to go after Kobe and if that doesn't work then they go after Nash. 

If Iguodala or Childress is not there I'd take a flyer on Biedrins.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Vujanic is unlikely to come over.

Cuban is likely to overpay for Nash who doesn't fit in with this team age-wise.

If we got Kobe and Gordon we could dangle Marion or JJ for a young center like Curry, Chandler or Dalembert.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Vujanic will make the decision depending on the situation. If you draft a PG he propably won't come. Then you really should consider trading his rights cause he has some value is better than anyone that Suns have in their roster as a PG.

You won't get Curry with JJ but send JJ and rights to Vujanic and change some pics and you maybe able to land Chandler.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Marion, Zarko, Eisley(2yrs left) and the rights to Milos for Robinson(2yrs left), McKie(4yrs left!!!!) and Dalembert.

Dalembert/Voshkul/cheap Fa 
Amare/Lampe 
Johnson/Robinson 
Kobe/McKie/Jacobsen 
Gordon/Barbosa 

That would be a sick lineup. The only negative part about it would be McKie's contractand that we would have to extend Dalembert and JJ after next year.
On the other hand we would get rid off Robinson and his max contract in 2 years.

Jackson/ +a F/C at #9 and with part of the MLE? 
Thomas/Coleman 
Marion/Zarko/ 
Iverson/Salmons/Buckner 
Snow/Vujanic or Eisley if Vujanic doesn't come over this year

Well the 76ers lineup pales in comparison but what would you expect. They have a lot less talent to deal with.


----------

